# Best gaming headphones - Under Rs 2000



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Require the best gaming headphones under Rs 2000.. Having a mic is preferable but I dont want to sacrifice sound quality..
Suggestions please ?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## hitesh (Apr 23, 2014)

HD 202 II + this  (get it locally)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, I see HD 202 II is quite popular here, do you own one ? Currently Im using Phillips SHP1900 for ~1.5 years .. How big of an improvement do you think I will get ?


----------



## hitesh (Apr 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I see HD 202 II is quite popular here, *do you own one ?* Currently Im using Phillips SHP1900 for ~1.5 years .. How big of an improvement do you think I will get ?



No. Speaking from my own research

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I see HD 202 II is quite popular here, do you own one ? Currently Im using Phillips SHP1900 for ~1.5 years .. *How big of an improvement do you think I will get ?*



It would be quite good for gaming


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

last bump
any other suggestions ?
Im open for upto Rs 2k, a headset with mic integrated will be welcome


----------



## Superayush (Apr 27, 2014)

S I b e r i a


----------

